# Hedgehog Shows



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

Milo (my hedgehog) and i are really interested in showing, I know how to and what all the rules are and how the points work, I just need to know when and where the shows are, I live in Colorado so does anybody know any upcoming shows in Colorado, or just upcoming shows?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You're in luck, Colorado is one of the few states in the US that have shows. I'm not sure when the next one is though (annual ones usually switch between Denver and Milwaukee each year).


----------



## painball54 (Aug 2, 2012)

k and thanks.


----------

